# jquery Tag-Name auslesen



## 1989moni1989 (12. September 2009)

Hallo!
Ich möchte gern mit jquery den Namen eines Tags auslesen.
Ich habe ein document wie das:

<div id=hallo>
    <p id=asdf>asdf</p>
</div>

was ich jetzt will ist aus einem bestimmten Bereich (div hallo) ein tag auslesen, also (p). ich möchte nicht den inhalt von <p></p> wissen (asdf) und auch nicht die id (asdf), sondern nur den buchstaben p.
Weiß jemand wie das funktioniert?

$('#hallo').find('p').attr('id') gibt mir die id aus, $('#hallo').find('p').html() gibt mir den inhalt also asdf aus, aber das kann ich auch nicht brauchen.

Ich hoffe ihr wisst worauf ich hinauswill.
Danke für die Hilfe.
Moni


----------



## spanner (12. September 2009)

Hallo,


```
$('#asdf').context.tagName
```

context ist das originale HTML-Elementobjekt


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (12. September 2009)

er möchte soweit ich ihn verstanden habe aber nicht den Tagnamen per Id ermitteln, sondern einen Tag in einem anderen finden...


----------



## spanner (12. September 2009)

Dann ginge es z.B. so

```
$('#hallo :first')[0].tagName
```
würde den Tag des 1. Kindes liefern.
Irgendwie muss man schliesslich etwas selektieren, hellsehen kann jquery nicht.


----------

